# 12 vulcões submarinos gigantes são descobertos na Antártida



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jul 2011 às 02:00)

Cientistas fazem uma descoberta incrível: pela primeira vez, uma cadeia de vulcões – uma dúzia, pelo menos, vários deles ativos – foi encontrada sob o mar gelado perto da Antártida.

Alguns dos picos têm cerca de 3.000 metros para cima do fundo do oceano, quase altos o suficiente para alcançar a superfície da água. “São vulcões muito grandes. Se estivessem em terra, seriam bastante notáveis”, disse Philip Leat, vulcanólogo que liderou uma expedição de mapeamento do fundo do mar na região entre 2007 e 2010.

O grupo de 12 “montanhas” submarinas fica ao sul das Ilhas Sandwich do Sul (ou Ilhas Sanduíche do Sul), área desolada, coberta de gelo, que se eleva acima do oceano Atlântico sul a meio caminho entre a América do Sul e a África do Sul.

É a primeira vez que um grande número de vulcões submarinos foi encontrado junto na região da Antártida. Leat disse que a equipe de pesquisa ficou surpresa com a descoberta. “Sabíamos que havia outros vulcões na área, mas não tínhamos ideia do que estava lá, só queríamos preencher uma interrogação que tínhamos sobre aquele pedaço do fundo do mar”, conta.

A descoberta veio graças a novas tecnologias de mapeamento do fundo do mar. Segundo Leat, as imagens do fundo do mar aparecem diante de seus olhos nas telas conforme um navio se move através da água.

Em um ponto, na calada da noite, a equipe encontrou um vulcão tão grande que o navio de pesquisa pode realmente bater contra a cúpula escondida. Os pesquisadores pararam o barco e decidiram voltar à luz do dia.

Os instrumentos a bordo revelaram que alguns dos picos estavam dentro de 50 metros da superfície do oceano. Embora eles fossem praticamente invisíveis sem a ajuda de tecnologia de mapeamento 3D, os cientistas puderam dizer que eram vulcões.

“Não há outra maneira de conseguir essa forma de cone no fundo do mar”, disse Leat. Além disso, os pesquisadores coletaram material rochoso de vários picos e encontraram cinzas vulcânicas, pedaços de lava, etc.

A descoberta apoiou relatórios de um navio que visitou a área em 1962, e que indicou que um vulcão irrompeu escondido na região.

Os pesquisadores também descobriram algumas criaturas interessantes, que vivem nas condições quentes e pouco propícias das montanhas submarinas. O próximo passo será estudá-las. Apesar do isolamento e do congelamento, as expedições à região estão longe de chatas.

Fonte: 
http://hypescience.com/12-vulcoes-submarinos-gigantes-sao-descobertos-na-antartida/
ou
http://www.livescience.com/15006-un...cecom+(LiveScience.com+Science+Headline+Feed)


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2011 às 20:31)

Só pra completar a noticia.







http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...?source=link_fb20110715underseavolcanoesfound


----------

